# ViP-622 DVR Basics / User Guide and Manual & Recording Preferences Guide



## James Long

*Here are the basic facts about the ViP-622 Receiver*

The ViP-622 is a dual tuner dual output MPEG4/MPEG2 satellite tuner.
It is the new "standard" HD DVR receiver for DishHD packages.
(This receiver is not yet available to the general public.)

With the ViP-622 you can:
* View high definition or standard definition DISH Network programming
* Supports MPEG-4 and MPEG-2 compression technology
* Supports two TVs - one HDTV and one SDTV
* Receives off-air digital/HD broadcasts
* TV1 Output resolutions: 480i, 480p, 720p, 1080i
(HD and SD output simultaneous)
* TV2 Output is 480i
(HD is downconverted)
* Two Satellite tuners allow you to select from two viewing options:
1) Single Mode: Picture-in-picture available on any TV
2) Dual Mode: View separate programming on two televisions
* On-Screen Caller ID with history
* DISH Comm technology™
* Electronic Program Guide (EPG) with easy-to-use search features
* instant access to breaking news, sports, weather and games with Dish Home Interactive

Dish Network Tech Information

*See the ViP-622 in action: CES Demonstration Video*

The attached photos were taken at CES2006 in LasVegas.


----------



## rcurrell

The VIP 622 Quick Facts and Specs pdf doument is an attachment to this post.


----------



## Mike Johnson

Dish Network has published a handy new guide on how to set your recording preferences on your Dual Tuner DVR. This is the best guide I've seen that explains Dual and Single User Mode and how to use the Record Plus setting to minimize timer conflicts.

Dish Network Guide to Recording Preferences for Dual Tuner Receivers


----------



## Rob Glasser

Here is a link to a number of PDF documents that make up the ViP622 DVR User Guide and Manual

http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/products/userguides_manuals/receivers/ViP622_DVR/index.shtml

Thanks to kdg454 for pointing out it was online.


----------



## James Long

*How to get a ViP-622 DVR*

The current ViP-622 DVR upgrade offers provide a "HD Bonus Credit" for those who newly subscribe to a new DishHD packages and an "Equipment Return Credit" for those who return a 921 or 942 receiver. These offers were announced on the June "Charlie Chat" and are expected to run through "at least" September 11th, 2006.

DishHD packages are as follows:
DishHD Bronze $49.99 w/locals $54.99 (AT60+HD)
DishHD Silver $59.99 w/locals $64.99 (AT120+HD)
DishHD Gold $69.99 w/locals $74.99 (AT180+HD)
DishHD Platnum $99.99 w/locals $104.99 (AEP+HD)

*HD DVR Upgrade Offer*
Lease ViP-622 DVR (from ANY receiver, including the 811)
*$199* Lease Upgrade (everything needed)
$100 HD Bonus Credit ($10 per month for 10 months)
Net: _$99_

REBATE FOR 921/942 CUSTOMERS
A $100 equipment return rebate remains available for existing 921/942 customers.
YOU MUST RETURN AN OWNED OR LEASED 921/942 TO GET THE REBATE
Used in combination with the HD Bonus Credit customers with a 921/942 who have not yet upgraded to DishHD can do so now for "free".

Lease ViP-622 DVR ---
*$199* Lease Upgrade (everything needed)
$100 Equipment Return Credit (921/942 must be returned)
$100 HD Bonus Credit ($10 per month for 10 months)
Net: _Free_

*Buying a ViP-622 DVR*
ViP-622 DVR's are not yet offered for sale on the Dish Network website, however one can order receivers direct from Dish Network or purchase one through a retailer.


----------

